# Stumped:  What kind of duck is this?



## pnome (Aug 16, 2020)

I know it's a terrible picture.  But Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Donal (Aug 17, 2020)

May be Canvasback, maybe shoveller.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Aug 18, 2020)

Tammie. Looks like a bibbed Duck


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 18, 2020)

Muscovy


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 18, 2020)

Where was this at?

 I seen a group at lake oconne i couldnt identify. Had alot of white on the front.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2020)

Probably some kind of tame mongrel.


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 18, 2020)

Donal said:


> May be Canvasback, maybe shoveller.



No and no.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## pnome (Aug 18, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> Where was this at?
> 
> I seen a group at lake oconne i couldnt identify. Had alot of white on the front.



Chattahoochee River near roswell.


----------



## pnome (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks for the replies.  I think it's what Duckbuster82 said.  Doing some google for Bibbed Mallard and I think that's it.


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 18, 2020)

Duckbuster82 said:


> View attachment 1033904View attachment 1033904



And no.


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 18, 2020)

Was it by chance around Island Ford?


----------



## pnome (Aug 19, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> Was it by chance around Island Ford?



Yes.  A pair of them.


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 19, 2020)

pnome said:


> Yes.  A pair of them.



Muscovy


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 19, 2020)

swimming duck


----------



## fi8shmasty (Aug 20, 2020)

Looks like a pintail to me


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 22, 2020)

fi8shmasty said:


> Looks like a pintail to me


I was thinking hybrid but it appears metro trout is on it.


----------



## earl2229 (Aug 27, 2020)

pnome said:


> I know it's a terrible picture.  But Anyone got any ideas?


Farm duck.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 27, 2020)

Quite a few half tame, interracial, non-migratory oddballs around there...


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 18, 2020)

fi8shmasty said:


> Looks like a pintail to me




Some type of cross I say.  Never seen a Muscovy that looked like that.


----------



## chase870 (Sep 24, 2020)

Needs to be "Ground Checked" to me


----------

